# i just ordered my tickets!



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

To the Van's Warped Tour! w00t! i can't wait. NOFX will be there and i can see them live so i can die happy!.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> To the Van's Warped Tour! w00t! i can't wait. NOFX will be there and i can see them live so i can die happy!.


Well if the show doesn't fall on a Wendsday or Saturday hold your nose if you get close to them. Shower days. They hate them, you know.

EDIT: I just checked the calander and you might be safe. Although it will be july.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i don't get it?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> i don't get it?


goodie is saying they only shower on wed and sat.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

who does?.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

i should have gone when they came to boston....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> who does?.........


NOFX, i missed them couple months ago in atlanta, tickets sold out before i got the money


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> goodie is saying they only shower on wed and sat.



Its a song off of thier album Ribbed called Shower Days

Sorry, just trying to joke around. I guess it flopped, huh.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i haven't listened to that album yet. that's why. i have only listened to 45 or 46 songs that weren't good enough for our other albums, Surfer, War on errorism, and some other random songs from other albums that i downloaded. i'm going to buy one of their CD's every month until i have them all....lol.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Right on.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

punk in drublic should be your first, easily their best, and "so long and thanks for the shoes" is also one of my favs.


----------

